#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Arrangement of discharge piping from Pressure Relief Valves

## malarfra

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Arrangement of discharge piping from Pressure Relief Valves

----------


## izadi

Hi
Upward slope is not allowed for PSV discharge line. if the outlet is supposed to discharge to a elevated header, you should put the PSV at an elevation higher than the header but be careful about pressure-loss of PSV inlet line. It should be less than 3% of inlet pressure also consider liquid head in PSV inlet.

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------

